# Plo 8/12



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Went out with my dad at about noon on a bottom fishing trip and headed straight south to PLO. Tide was coming in and we were drifting for flounder over the bar. Got several undersize fish about 13" and two keepers just over 16" then the big one hit a *squid head *on a chartruese captians rig. We had run out of minnows and spot I threw netted at the dock (friends gave me a handful from their traps too) and just as the tide stopped it hit, even old Lip had to use a net on that one. It was 23" on the boat but 22" at the marina. It was over an inch and a half thick with an old broken tail that had healed...look at the pic.

Went back to the mouth of St Jeromes and used blood worms and cuaght many undersize croaker, spot and flounder...should have started there to get the bait spot, oh well.

Head due East next light trolling to the light house, small rockfish and small blues. Saw topwater action all day but you could tell they were small rockfish.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice flattie.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Pretty work Matt... he will eat up right nice.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

When my brother and I had a small 17' boat I used to trailor it down to the PLO area. My brother could not come due to medical problems but my friends and I would go out. We did not know a thing about boat fishing (many would still say I don't ... even me ) but seeing names like St Jeromes Creek and having the vision of the lighthouse from the water really brings back some nice memories. Nice flattie lip. Did you snag that in cornfield harbor?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks guys, biggest one we ever got. Cyg we were drifting right at the tip of the point...technically drifting from the bay to the river start at 15' go over the point (bar/shoal) to 5' then continuing to 20 feet and then starting all over. Flounder haven't been this good at PLO for as long as I've been around. Lot a boats working them.


----------

